# Hunter TTF



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas i down loaded the hunter template and had a go at making on this is how it came out its made from Multiplex ply wood can not wait to band it up and have a go hope you like it ATB Phil.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

You've done a damn fine job of that. I hope it does it for you.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Toddy said:


> You've done a damn fine job of that. I hope it does it for you.


Cheers Toddy it feels great in the hand and looks easy to sight in when the bands are on i have made a plastic template in case i want to make a few more


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

that is nice! well done!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that at all! :thumbsup:


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent piece of work Phil. You're gonna have a lot of fun with that frame. Smack a couple o' cans for me while your at it.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Of course you will make more , this is one of the most addictive hobby,s in the world ,you done a great job on that ,get it banded up and blast some cans.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wonderful, good work :thumbsup:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

very well

cheers ..Alf


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

You did a very good job on your slingshot and it will be a great shooter. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words fellas ATB for the New Year phil.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice work. You can't go wrong with that design.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

nice one fella


----------

